# JT Vodka



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

On sale in Manchester, John Terry Vodka. Label reads," bottled in Moscow" :wink:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm no football fan but i did take some pleasure in seeing millionaire footballers genuinely upset :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They were upset at thought of the bonus that they had just lost :?


----------

